# what do you talk to girls about in class besides school



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

So whenever i try talking to a girl i either like, or just someone i want to talk to at my university, the only thing i can think of is talking about something school related.

what are you supposed to talk about instead of this? school related subjects just seem boring and ends once i run out of school things to talk to.

Example: today i just happened to be in a new class with a girl i had a crush on last quarter in a different one of my classes. well today i sat next to her and asked her how she did in the class that we both had the previous quarter. we both talked about the previous class and how hard the final was, but then it ended. She was super nice and enthusiastic about talking with me, but once we finished topics we stopped talking.

What do you talk about to start making connections that might lead to an actual friendship (instead of just an academic acquaintance) or maybe even a romantic partner.


----------



## Josefz27 (Oct 26, 2012)

Try cracking jokes or playfully teases on small things, eases up the tension and can break the 'onlytalkaboutschool' cycle.


----------



## bornbroken (Mar 6, 2013)

ask what she did over break (if it was recent) and this can lead to more questions about her family, hometown etc. Also you can ask if she lives on or off campus. This can lead to questions like how long is your commute, do you have a car, do you live with your family, more family questions ORRR what's your favorite spot on campus, wheres your favorite spot to go downtown, how are your roomates...... and so it's not an interrogation obviously add in comments about your own experiences.... good luck!!


----------

